
30+ resources for modern IT Ops professionals - okket
https://techbeacon.com/new-face-ops-resources-modern-ops-distributed-systems-engineers
======
Multicomp
This makes me nervous to see how much content there is to know.

I work on the DevOps lite team ( App Support) pivoting between shepherding
devs towards SRE - friendly practices, to re-re-re fixing the GPO/AD
permissions on servers so the service accounts for prod apps work, to taking
over all the new monitoring tools and other toys from the SRE team the moment
the new toy feeling wears off and it's time to actually integrate it with the
rest of the engineering org, to taking the emails from end users to
troubleshoot and spelunk data out of whatever system so as not waste the devs
time.

Sorry no huge point except maybe reading all the article content gives me a
sense of intimidation or imposter syndrome. IT as a field needs some kind of
meditation or chant to help us not get overwhelmed with the amount/breadth of
work we get put on our place.

------
orev
One of the biggest problems in Ops is not a lack of tools, it’s an
overwhelming number of them. It’s a huge effort just to even know what’s out
there, what they do, and then evaluating them to find one that fits your
needs. A list of 30 doesn’t help with this problem. A list of 5 would.

